# Sub Contractors Greensburg & Murrysville PA



## Lawn Sense (Oct 23, 2018)

Subcontractors Wanted - With Plow truck and Salter we can provide material and load at our shop or you can buy material elsewhere and load yourself. Pricing and Terms negotiable. Contact me by email [email protected]. Please include your contact info and with list of truck, equipment and experience
*Greensburg (Shopping Plaza)*
Lot/Roadways 83M
Walks 3.5M
*Murrysville Business*
Lot/Roadways 70 M
Walks 4M
*Murrysville (Shopping Plaza)*
Lot/Roadways 130M
Walks 6M
*Murrysville Business*
Lot/Roadways 45 M
Walks NONE
*Murrysville Business*
Lot/Roadways 8 M
Walks .5M


----------

